
Fungal infections are acquiring resistance to medicines - minipci1321
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/aug/27/millions-at-risk-as-deadly-fungal-infections-acquire-drug-resistance
======
dogma1138
Funny thing is that fungi are the opposite of bacteria and to some extent
viruses.

Didn't had to worry about athletes foot when I was living around the 30th
parallel.

Haven't even seen anti fungal cream over the counter at the drug stores and
pharmacies not because they required prescription but because they were so
damn rare that they weren't worth the shelf space so they probably only
carried a couple of tubes behind the counter.

The foot care sections had rough loofahs and moisturizing creams. Moving to
the UK the picture is completely different, fungi is everywhere.

On the anecdotal side after never having it in my life I got ringworm(it's a
fungus that feeds on hair and creates small red circles on the skin that look
like curled worms) like 4 times in the first 6 months of moving into the UK.

It would be really ironic if the magic 15 degrees centigrade mark which made
the northern hemisphere mostly free of bacterial and viral diseases compared
to the warmer parts of the globe would some how unleash a fungi epidemic due
to the developing resistance.

P.S.

Sony and naughty dog if you are trying to remaster the last of us again; stop,
You are really doing it wrong!

